# Navi andocken



## Shizmo (15. Jan 2016)

Hallo ich hab schon längers gegoogled aber nichts ordentliches gefunden.
Wenn ich eine Navigation habe bzw. nur mal eine Leiste, die ganz oben "andockt" also position:fixed; im CSS, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass der nächste DIV-Layer direkt da andockt, also nicht darunter verschwindet.

Es geht zwar so halbwegs wenn ich den zweiten Div ein padding-top reinschmeiße, allerdings ist mir das zu wenig, ich will dass es direkt andockt.

Vielleicht hat einer eine Idee.

LG


----------



## Shizmo (15. Jan 2016)

Also hier ein Beispiel, "Main" sollen an "Navi" andocken und nicht darunter sein.
https://jsfiddle.net/psje9crn/


----------



## MrClave (19. Jan 2016)

Schau dir mal flex-box an (ist CSS).

Hier ist ein Beispiel:
https://jsfiddle.net/njfmt7w0/

Hab's auch mit deinem Beispiel hinbekommen. Will dir aber nicht die Lösung einfach so servieren.

In Zukunft solltest du deine Elemente auch besser verschachteln.
Eine top Navigation sollte zumindest aus diesen Elementen bestehen:

```
<header>
     <nav>
          <ul>
               <li>...</li>
         </ul>
     </nav>
</header>
```


----------

